# Speedflow 4900xlt any good?



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm interest of getting my hand on above model Speedflow 4900xlt convertible gas/electric. I wonder how is it reliable wise? I saw it for sale around $1,200 used. Thanks


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Speedflows are nice rigs. Most people that have one swear by them. I don't own one so I just run on envy. That price sounds about right for used. 

If you want you can give me the info so i can check it out to make sure it is a good deal. :whistling2::jester:


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Speedflows are nice rigs. Most people that have one swear by them. I don't own one so I just run on envy. That price sounds about right for used.
> 
> If you want you can give me the info so i can check it out to make sure it is a good deal. :whistling2::jester:


Thanks, last week I saw one for sale but I was spending to much time online searching for possible problem so it got sold. It sound cool I can convert from gas to electric and run 3 guns. Sometime company get commercial building paint job but I've to let another painter take it because I don't have gas.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Have a SPEEFLO (correct spelling) classic. It is about 20 years old. They are great machines, never work hard. (in fact we always laugh at how slow it pumps)

It is overkill unless you do LOTS of spraying. Like a house a day, or big commercial jobs. 

You can run two guns, and 200 foot of hose at the same time on the electric motor. More with the gas engine.

It is an amazing machine.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Have a SPEEFLO (correct spelling) classic. It is about 20 years old. They are great machines, never work hard. (in fact we always laugh at how slow it pumps)
> 
> It is overkill unless you do LOTS of spraying. Like a house a day, or big commercial jobs.
> 
> ...


How big around is the piston in one of those, it must be huge.


----------

